
Ask HN: How does one design a system to deliver scheduled notifications? - adnauseum
Every week at work I get a bunch of reminders which I schedule in apps like Slack, Google Calendar, etc. These notifications arrive always within the minute that I scheduled and it always impresses me! Delightful!<p>I want to learn about how a this type of system is designed. I&#x27;ve searched a lot, but haven&#x27;t yielded anything about systems that handle scheduled notifications.<p>Some wonderings:
- What is the name given to these types of systems (if any)?
- How does one design a system like this?
- Are there any open source projects I can learn from?
======
PaulHoule
As an applications programmer in a hurry I would do this by using something
like

[https://aws.amazon.com/sqs/](https://aws.amazon.com/sqs/)

A desktop application could connect to SQS directly, a web application would
need to have a websocket server that catches notifications.

------
new_guy
Just a simple cron job?

